# New Photography resources and links section added to Fototuts



## foto_tuts (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone! Check out our new Photography Resource and Links section we just added. It's always nice to share your work... We will be building this section over time, and would love to have all of you submit your sites to it. Just follow the "Submit Your Site" link on the page. Enjoy!

Types of sites include:



Photography (General) 
 Manufacturers Sites 
 Personal Portfolios 
 Photography Concepts 
 Photography Schools 
 Photography Forums 
 Post Process Software 
 Stock Photography Sites 
 Photography Blogs


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 19, 2012)

Still looking for people to submit their sites to the free resources section. Personal Portfolios are welcome too.


----------

